# If all goes well, I will be purchasing a



## Compaq (Aug 8, 2012)

mint Yashica Minister 700 tomorrow!

What's not to love about this inexpensive, unobtrusive, silent, small, fully manual, 35mm film, all mechanical shutter, 45mm/1.7 yashinon lens rangefinder camera??

I'm sure it would make good friends with the Lynx 14 once it comes back from some repairs :hugs:


----------



## timor (Aug 9, 2012)

Congratulations. In advance. Minister 700 is not so common, it is a better version of popular Minister D (faster lens).  Do you know this camera already ? Or it will be first time you will hold it in your hands ? If it's that case, ask the seller to explain to you in detail how the time/aperture system works, it is a bit different from the usual. Old light meter (10-400 ASA) might have problems with precision. Built for 625 mercury 1.35V, but apparently runs on 625A battery, still in production. How good is in my Minister light meter ? I don't know as I am always using hand held..


----------



## Compaq (Aug 9, 2012)

I am familiar with odd metering systems, with my oly 35SP. 
I haven't held it in my arms, and I'll beware tje metering. I'm sure I'll figure it out. Yachica guy is a good reference for, well, yaschicas 

I've been wondering about having one of those small meters that goes into the hot/cold shoe, but I'm not sure if I really need one


----------



## timor (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't have a light meter which could be mount in accessory shoe, I use modern spotmeter and I use it with all my cameras without regard to built in metering. This way I have consistency. Well, after first roll shot according to the metering of Minister you will know how good light meter is, but even before shoot compare it with your digital.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 10, 2012)

If it comes to that, I'll just guess the exposure. I would like a handheld meter, though.


----------



## timor (Aug 10, 2012)

Get one with incident metering.


----------



## timor (Aug 11, 2012)

Still in the mail ?


----------



## Compaq (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm waiting for paypal to transfer money to my account, then I will pay and buyer will send. I've guesstimated it to arrive in 10-14 days. 

I will post pics then


----------



## timor (Aug 12, 2012)

O, it's coming from far, far, far a way. How much are you paying ? Just to asses the risk of buying the pig in a poke.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 21, 2012)

Didn't see this before now. I paid $150 + $30 in shipping. It arrived today. It's pretty much perfect cosmetically, and all rings move smoothly. Haven't tested the meter. Weird way to adjust exposure, though, that will take some getting used to 

I will post pics once I've made a new light tent.


----------



## timor (Aug 21, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Weird way to adjust exposure, though, that will take some getting used to


I told you so, but it was I think popular in sixties. I have an old Agfa Silette SLE (a viewfinder camera) with same system. Honestly I hope your Minister will work well as you paid a huge price for it.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 21, 2012)

There are practically no scratches. Meter works fine (I happened to have a 625A battery lying around, values seem correct. Mint is exactly what it is. Every mint vintage camera goes for a little more than their well-used sisters, I suppose. I'm just looking forward to shoot some films with it. 

As for the exposure control, I think it's creative. Thank you for your info, I appreciate it!


----------



## Compaq (Aug 24, 2012)

Loaded it with some 400 kodak colour film today, and just shooting things on campus. It's wonderful to use, although I'm finding the rangefinder patch not as contrasty as on my Oly 35-SP. The Yaschica is much quiter, though. Heavier too, which I think is nice. Exposing is easy once gotten used to.


----------



## timor (Aug 24, 2012)

Heavy is good, less shaking. With a bit of practice is possible to shoot at 1/15 and get acceptable 5x7.


----------

